# TiVo Bolt Vox 1TB with Lifetime (All-In) Service; New in Box



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

TiVo Bolt 1 TB (1000GB) 4K DVR w/ Lifetime All In One Service Plan (TCD849000V) | eBay

Sad to be giving up the TiVo life, but getting rid of Time Warner/Spectrum is almost worth it. I miss Suggestions and hate watching Prime on my BD player but Google Fiber is pretty nice.

I'd really like to see it go to an enthusiast here!


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

Sold, have a good day


----------

